# What is your collection worth...



## melliquor (May 7, 2008)

I was going through my MAC spreadsheet a few weeks ago and finally got around to adding the amounts in for everything that I had bought.  I also added the amounts that I spent over the last 1.5 to 2 years on makeup.  

OMG... i was in complete shock on how much I have spent on makeup.  I know exactly how much I spent on eyeshadows, pigments,... etc.  I don't know if I am ready to admit it yet.  Mine is in the THOUSANDS.

Do you know how much your collection is worth?  Are you brave enough to share?


----------



## Paramnesia (May 7, 2008)

I've spent about AU$950 which is amazing because my collection is tiny.


----------



## panda0410 (May 7, 2008)

way too much, I dont even want to contemplate it!


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

i just added up then as much as i could, not including brushes it was still pretty bad, AUD2k+


----------



## spectrolite (May 7, 2008)

Omg...! In Australian dollars $3990. That is not including a few items which I have yet to enter into my spreadsheet. I've been collecting since the end of 2006. I am shocked lol..


----------



## glam8babe (May 7, 2008)

lol i made a mac spreadsheet too... i added it up aswell and it comes upto £1,086.28​ + another £100 odd which im buying later online (this is from may 2006) but i started fully collection from may 2007


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2008)

Mine is at about... £5k.  Last time I looked at it which was a few weeks ago, I spent £4850 in the last year and half.  This isn't including what I just spent on NN and Pleasureflush.  That will bring it over £5k.  Give or take a few hundred for stuff that I had before I started seriously collecting.  

I really need to stop buyin makeup!!!


----------



## tigerli17 (May 7, 2008)

I don't even wanna think about mine. I'll feel tons of guilt if I knew the true figure, it would have been money that could have gone towards the house me and my bf want or money for generally more important things. It would also prove that I'm truly addicted to MAC to the rest of my non-make up understanding family.

Still...it makes me happy so I don't regret getting any of it, it's become my lil hobby and my artistic outlet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm curbing the addiction a bit though and only buying things I feel are truly unique now as opposed to buying everything. So hopefully that figure won't be as high as it could be later on when curiosity gets the better of me and I just have to know how much I've spent.


----------



## Hilly (May 7, 2008)

Probably $2500.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 7, 2008)

I've never calculated, but if I did, I'd guess it's around $3,000.

I don't really buy clothes or jewelry, but when I do it's the cheap stuff; so all my "spending money" goes towards higher priced make up because that's what I like.


----------



## MelodyKat (May 7, 2008)

oooooohhh.....this is bad. As an employee and freelance makeup artist i was thinking about going through all my stuff for renters insurance. I probably have between $8k-$10k worth of makeup!!!!

Crazy huh???


----------



## rocking chick (May 7, 2008)

My makeup collection for one year:

MAC-$4015 
Other brands-around $4k too


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 7, 2008)

I think I should make a spreadsheet of my stuff. Just by looking at it, its clearly in the Thousands.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 7, 2008)

Probably about $1200.Ive only been collecting MAC for about 2 months now and im surprised at how much ive spent in such a short time.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 7, 2008)

WAY TOO MUCH...and I don't want to talk about it


----------



## nved_1 (May 8, 2008)

I've spent about $350 in the last week alone! Granted, I didn't buy any new makeup at all when I was preggo. My baby is 4 months old now and my hubby told me to go for it so... I did.  I'm done for awhile though....Maybe!


----------



## babiid0llox (May 8, 2008)

Just this year...about 4k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Need to stop....just recently I bought about $400 worth...need to stop.


----------



## getchasum (May 8, 2008)

I've only been collecting for the last two months and I've got to have already spent like $700 on my fairly small collection :\


----------



## BlahWah (May 8, 2008)

Well, just added up my quads, e/s and blush palletes and MES's and it's come to about Cdn$2655, giving for tax and taking for the great deals I've found.

That's not including glosses, lippies, lipliners, eyeliners, brushes, skincare, foundation and pigments (samples and full-sized)....  even with sale and swap items I'm sure I'm double what I've calculated so far....EEP!  All since August 2005.

So basically, it's equal to what my husband spent (sale prices) on his goalie equipment for both ice and inline hockey...


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 8, 2008)

Mine is probably $1000-$1500 and seriously, I dont have THAT much, eekk!
It can only get worse!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 8, 2008)

I just added mine up, and it is not as bad as I thought... $1867.  I recently sold off about half of my collection though.  I started collecting in January 2006.  I really don't buy  anything else for myself, except for when I absolutely need clothes, so I consider it my guilty pleasure, and really enjoy it, so to me, it's worth every penny


----------



## tendresse (May 8, 2008)

My collection is rather small, for all my makeup so far, just in the last six months I'd say approaching $750. For MAC alone we are at about $500. I cut it off at the last six months since I had used the same old boring colors and companies for the last 20 years, not counting my brief foray into Bare Minerals. So its really only been the last six or so months I've been really indulging in good makeup.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 8, 2008)

Holy crap... Like... $4400 Canadian (everything priced at retail, without tax). Ahahahahaha... Thank cheese for Specktra! (Meaning I haven't spent NEARLY that!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and that's just MAC. Most of which I've acquired since right before Fafi launched. Youch.


----------



## Ambonee (May 9, 2008)

Ok. While there is really NO way to find out exactly how much I've spent, I've added up a lot of my collection (retail value only--no inflation prices for HTF items)...Now keep in mind I've been wearing MAC for about 9 years...this is *without* brushes/bags/foundations/skincare/holiday sets/fragrances/heatherette and NN/lashes/and accessories. In my possession now I have approximately $17,092.50 worth of MAC products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spend way to much money on this stuff. Crap! That's enough for a car! I'm too scared to add up the rest of the stuff...I think my boyfriend is scared too...

Kids, don't be like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 save your money lol!


----------



## KikiB (May 9, 2008)

I've only been using MAC for a year but within the last two or three months is when I seriously started getting into it...so it's worth a good $750. Thankfully some of it was CCO stuff, other stuff bought with giftcards or given in the case of a Heatherette Trio 1 as a gift.


----------



## amandaxx (May 10, 2008)

About 355 dollars (US)
I started really buying about 2 months ago


----------



## Divinity (May 10, 2008)

I don't want to think about it either, but it's in the thousands.  Don't tell my husband.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 11, 2008)

I just added my stuff up for renters insurance for my apartment and all I can say is holy crap!!! I thought I really didn't have much, but I guess I am in denial.


----------



## lnllms (May 11, 2008)

I dont like to have 2 of the same kind of product or color, so I try to avoid buying similar stuff. I've been collecting for a month and have spent $1200! BUT I feel I have everything I need for years and years!


----------



## lnllms (May 11, 2008)

Spent $1200  this month, but I JUST began my collection! I feel I have all I need for years 2 come


----------



## darkishstar (May 11, 2008)

$1676!!!
I got into MAC, first in 2005, but did not really really get into MAC until the Antiquitease collection of last year. I have some Lure, Blue Storm, and C Shock though.


----------



## bebedawl (May 11, 2008)

Not much at the moment, maybe around £150. I'm just getting started.


----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebedawl* 

 
_Not much at the moment, maybe around £150. I'm just getting started._

 
It will get higher and higher.  It is an addiction.  Just this month... i have spent alot.  Completing my MSF collection.


----------



## lnllms (Jun 11, 2008)

I've spent $1500 in 2 months BUT I had very little in my collection before May. I discovered the youtube tutorials and have gotten really into it! I have a list and I try to rotate what I use (like nail polishes) to make sure I use it all


----------



## aimee (Jun 11, 2008)

to much over 3000 bucks right now growing everyday


----------



## jbid (Jun 11, 2008)

6 months worth of collection of mac and inglot: $1500! this doesn't include foundation, primer, make up removers etc. and i have so little!
but i justify my obsession by telling myself that my husband spends as much on his motorcycle and things like nintento wii


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 11, 2008)

I added mine up and lowballing it, I came to $2350...YIKES!  Thats not including the stuff that I have in my swap stuff and thats on the way to me.  I think I have a problem, lol!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been collecting for about 6 years, and my collection is worth almost 7 grand...but that's with all my brushes too.  So that comes out to a little over a thousand dollars a year spent on MAC, which doesn't seem bad when you think of it that way!  Otherwise, it's like holy crap, I could've bought a freaking car!  Oh well, I love me some MAC!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2008)

You don't even want to know.  Let's just say that the sheer volume of it would probably require an entire day to calculate it.  Nuf said. lol


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

Pigments = $1365
Eyeshadows = $630
Shadsticks = $16.50
Paint Pot = $16.50
Fluid line = $15
Lip Pencil = $25
Eye Kohl = $27
Liquid Liner = $15.5
Glitter Liner = $49.5
Cream Base = $49.5
Paints = $33
Lip Glass = $420
Lipstick = $280
Brushes = $150.5

*Total = $3093*


YIKES!!!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 11, 2008)

according to my spreadsheet i started a few days ago ... $3,245
and thats only the brushes and eyeshadows, not including pigments, lipsticks, lipglosses, foundations, blushes, bronzers, mascaras and eyeliners.

i probably have to add in the disclaimer that i have this obsessive collecting compulsion ... and that hit me hard with Nars and Urban Decay ... starting with MAC of the late too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

I shudder to even think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But seeing as how I spend nearly $300 at the pro store recently, it's at least that!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 11, 2008)

Way too much. My collection has grown lots over this past year and would take too long to add up.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't really buy clothes or jewelry, but when I do it's the cheap stuff; so all my "spending money" goes towards higher priced make up because that's what I like._

 
I'm almost the exact same way with the exception of a good Coach purse and some diamonds


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 16, 2008)

*****


----------



## jrm (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been using MAC for approximately 6 months now - I counted up the retail value of the items I've purchased and I'm already nearly hitting $AUD1600... especially with the 6 brushes I purchased recently ... 

But - I love every single product I've purchased, and use them... and I know I'm only going to spend more .... I still have another few items I'm waiting to arrive from a seller to add even more value on top ... lol ... 

As someone who never really wore cosmetics (besides mascara and maybe eyeliner) before 6 months ago, I never would have thought I would have gotten *this* obsessed with cosmetics and specifically MAC!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

I have spent over a £1000 since last march !!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 5, 2008)

ive spent about £1300 in a year. but my collection is changing all the time because i have a tendancy to buy things on impulse, not use them and then i swap them on mua lol. in the past 2 months ive learnt what products im actually going to use and which ones im not


----------



## makeupmadb (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been 'collecting' MAC since April this year, and have so far spent over £300 (GBP). It's hard though because I'm still in school so cannot work, and also the UK prices are so much more!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 6, 2008)

Probably about £1000, I will add it all up tomorrow.


----------



## nibjet (Jul 6, 2008)

I just did a rough estimate and figured around $2700 for just the MAC in my collection.

This is pretty sad considering I've only been wearing makeup for a year and a half.  Before that I didn't own anything more than a burts bees lipgloss!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 6, 2008)

I calculated mine today £2000/$4000 that's madness! I started really actively buying MAC just over a year ago so it's crazy to see how it's all added up. I'm quite shocked actually.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 29, 2008)

I was fine until I discovered the collections and Specktra...After that it was all downhill. $3,000...Ahh the things that I could've bought with that or saved up for...teacup puppy, breast implants, downpayment on a car...etc. Specktra needs a 12 step program! A restraining order with ankle bracelets that go off when you are near a MAC counter. Lol.Time to purge and diet from MAC.


----------



## lanslady (Jul 29, 2008)

As my husband always says "she's spent enough to buy a used car!"  I have spent, rounded off, around $4500.00 on my collection, and that's 3 years of collecting so that's not too bad.  But most of that was done within a year..heh.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I was fine until I discovered the collections and Specktra...After that it was all downhill. $3,000...Ahh the things that I could've bought with that or saved up for...teacup puppy, breast implants, downpayment on a car...etc. Specktra needs a 12 step program! A restraining order with ankle bracelets that go off when you are near a MAC counter. Lol.Time to purge and diet from MAC._

 
I know the feeling! Sometimes I look at my collection and think wow I could have spent all that money so differently and in such a constructive way. But really after lots of consideration I thought I've had so much fun with all my MAC, met lots of great people and developed a passion and that's probably the real benefit, that I might not have got otherwise and I wouldn't have it any other way now.


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont't even want to think about it! Really. Too much, many thousands perhaps..


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

Not in the thousands definitely.. they're pretty small.. but sure in some hundreds.. I had a couple free stuff when I won a quiz at Fafi launching in Asia, so it's worth more than what I've spent.. 
Except for the fakes I was fooled


----------



## duddelle (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm with you ladies. The most I spent in one MAC spree was around $550. Yeah, that was the pro store, baby.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 31, 2008)

my friend and i did a rough calculation of my mac last week while we were eating dinner. we based it on the photographs of my makeup on my camera. without tax...around 4500 dollars. i started actually collecting in spring of 07. 

embarrassssing. it's horrible.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 1, 2008)

I have only been collecting since January 08. *My collection is worth $5,253.00* (AU) not including all the starflash (all 12 eyeshadows) and Electroflash goodies I am getting on Monday.
It's kinda sad because my first car was worth $5,500 (AU).


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duddelle* 

 
_I'm with you ladies. The most I spent in one MAC spree was around $550. Yeah, that was the pro store, baby._

 
Last mac haul i had cost me $1,100 (AU) there were three MUA serving me and I only walked away with 35 items!


----------

